# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Συζήτηση περί προιόντων του εμπορίου για τη διατροφή των πουλιών

## jk21

off topic ... ρε Μητσο ακομα ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δινεις στις καρδερινουλες σου; ..... αν ειναι και αυγοτροφες γιατι το φιλαρακι μου ο paianas εδινε (το εχει αναφερει εδω σε αλλο ποστ ) καποια που τρελενοτανε τα πουλια αλλα στην ουσια ηταν απλα soft food και οχι egg food δηλαδη δεν ειχε αυγο αλλα φυτικες πρωτεινες (μεταφραση -> σογιαλευρο ή κραμβαλευρο .... ) 

προβιοτικο πιο σιγουρο για το οτι εχει ζωντανους μικροοργανισμους ( και μεγαλη μαλιστα ποικιλια τους )απο το kefir δεν υπαρχει !
*Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*παραλληλα καλυβουμε τις αναγκες των πτηνων σε βιταμινη d3 και ασβεστιο !

----------


## dimitrioy

> off topic ... ρε Μητσο ακομα ετοιμες αυγοτροφες δινεις στις καρδερινουλες σου; ..... αν ειναι και αυγοτροφες γιατι το φιλαρακι μου ο paianas εδινε (το εχει αναφερει εδω σε αλλο ποστ ) καποια που τρελενοτανε τα πουλια αλλα στην ουσια ηταν απλα soft food και οχι egg food δηλαδη δεν ειχε αυγο αλλα φυτικες πρωτεινες (μεταφραση -> σογιαλευρο ή κραμβαλευρο .... ) 
> 
> προβιοτικο πιο σιγουρο για το οτι εχει ζωντανους μικροοργανισμους ( και μεγαλη μαλιστα ποικιλια τους )απο το kefir δεν υπαρχει !
> *Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*
> 
> παραλληλα καλυβουμε τις αναγκες των πτηνων σε βιταμινη d3 και ασβεστιο !


  το κεφιρ πως το δινουμε στα πουλακια?

----------


## jk21

οπως με σαφηνεια περιγραφεται στο αρθρακι που προφανως δεν ανοιξες να δει Δημητρη ...

----------


## dimitrioy

> οπως με σαφηνεια περιγραφεται στο αρθρακι που προφανως δεν ανοιξες να δει Δημητρη ...


σωστα, δεν το ειχα δει. σε ευχαριστω για τα φωτα σου.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> αυγοτροφες για καρδερινες, και κατι προβιοτικα.
> εδω τα βρηκα αλλα εληγαν τον αλλο μηνα!


εκτος απο αυτα που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης...βρες τα τηλ. των πετ ολης της Κρητης και συγκρινοντας τιμες στο ιδιο προϊον κανε
 της αγορες σου. 

η παρε αυγοτροφη για καναρινια (αν δεν εχουν για καρδερινες) και προσθετοντας παραπανω αυγο, σαλιγκαρια η γαριδες, και βοτανα την μετατρεπεις σε αυγοτροφη για καρδερινες.

οσο για τα προβιοτικα νομιζω οτι ειναι περιττα για τα πουλια.

----------


## mariakappa

τα προβιοτικα δεν ειναι περιττα.η περιστασιακη χορηγηση τους βοηθαει στην διατηρηση της εντερικης χλωριδας.

----------


## jk21

τα προβιοτικα στα ψιττακοειδη ειναι απαραιτητα .στα στρουθιομορφα λογω πιο υψηλης θερμοκρασιας των πουλιων πιθανοτατα δεν μπορουν να υπαρχουν σαν μονιμη πανιδα του οργανισμου γιατι συνηθως αντεχουν μεχρι τους 40 πανω κατω .αλλα σε περιπτωση καταπονησης των πουλιων απο αντιβιωσεις και απο στρες που αλλαζει το εσωτερικο ph τους ,και δημιουργουνται συνθηκες αναπτυξης μυκητων ή και βακτηριων και μονο το περιστασιακο περασμα τους δημιουργει εχθρικο περιβαλλον για τους μυκητες ή βακτηρια  ,ειτε δρωντας επιθετικα εναντιον παθογονων μικροοργανισμων πχ καποια ειδη γαλακτοβακιλλων εναντιον καποιων βακτηριων , ειτε κυριως ανταγωνιστικα ,τρεφομενα με ουσιες που θα αποτελουσαν τροφη αναπτυξης για κεινους .ομως για να εχουν ουσια πρεπει τα σκευασματα να ειναι διατηρημενα σε θερμοκρασιας που τα κρατανε ζωντανα ... χλωμο αν δεν υπαρχουν (που συνηθως δεν υπαρχουν ειτε στα μαγαζια ειτε στη μεταφορα ) .το κεφιρ ειδικα αν το καλλιεργουμε μονοι μας αλλα και αυτο στα μαρκετ (ειναι χαρακτηριστικη η οξινη γευση των καλων βακκιλων που περιεχει )ειναι μια σιγουρη και φθηνη λυση

----------


## PAIANAS

1.To νήμα είναι εντελώς off topic με ευθύνη του admin ..

2. Δεν είναι όλες οι αυγοτροφές για τα σκουπίδια . Υπάρχουν αξιόλογα προϊόντα ,δοκιμασμένα που η σύσταση τους και η θρεπτική τους αξία δεν πρέπει να εγείρει αμφιβολίες σε δύσκολους ανθρώπους τύπου jk .. 

3. Το κεφίρ είναι ελιξήριο ζωής (διαβάστε σχετικά σε αναφορές στο ίντερνετ ) ,αλλά προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι τέτοιους είδους ''ενασχολήσεις'' είναι για ανθρώπους με άπλετο διαθέσιμο χρόνο ..(να μην πω ότι σκέφτομαι γιατί κάποιος θα παραξηγηθεί ..) 

4. Αν αρχίσουμε να το γυρίζουμε στα βιολογικά ,είναι πανεύκολο να φτιάξουμε ψωμί (τουλάχιστον ) ,για μας και την οικογένεια μας (επαναλαμβάνω πανεύκολο) . Πόσοι-πόσες από μας το κάνουν ώστε να κάνουν κάτι αντίστοιχο και για τα πουλιά τους ?

5.Διαπραγματευθείτε με τα τοπικά μαγαζιά ..π.χ. βρίσκω το τάδε από Αθήνα (και μου το στέλνουν ) στην -χ- τιμή ..Μπορείς να το φέρεις και αν ναι ,πόσο ..
Σε πολλές περιπτώσεις ,αν πάρετε συσκευασία κι όχι μισό κιλό ,μπορούν . Και εσάς συμφέρει και τον μαγαζάτορα .

----------


## jk21

1. δοθηκαν χρησιμες πληροφοριες για την αναγκαιοτητα ή μη οσων εχει παραγγειλει 
2. αυγοτροφες ετοιμες υπαρχουν και οι περισσοτεροι τις προτιμουν απο το να φτιαχνουν .ειναι θεμα επιλογης .... οσο για το << δοκιμασμενα >>  εμενα δεν μου λεει τιποτα .. πχ υπαρχουν ουσιες σε κακοσυντηρημενα αλευρα ,αλφατοξινες και αλλες που με το ψησιμο ξερεις δεν φευγουν οπως τα μικροβια .η επιδραση τους δεν γινεται ορατη απο την μια μερα στην αλλη .αν οι αυγοτροφες που εισαγονται ελεγχονται τοσο καλα απο κρατικους οργανισμους για την ποιοτητα τους εστω και δειγματοληπτικα ,τοτε κινδυνος δεν υπαρχει . αν .....  
3. δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ειναι κοπος να παρεις κεφιρ απο το ραφι καθε μαρκετ με ενα σωρο ειδη προβιοτικων μεσα και δεν ειναι εξεζητημενο να ψαχνεις να βρεις φακελλακια με προβιοτικα που πιθανοτατα λογω μεταφορας και συντηρησης δεν ειναι ζωντανα  ή ποσο περισσοτερο κοπος ειναι απο το να τρεχεις να βρεις καλλιεργημενους ΕΜ (ενεργους μικροοργανισμους ) ; τους θεωρεις και αυτους εξεζητημενους ;
4. εγω Νικο με πανευκολο τροπο και με το γρηγορα αποσβεσιμο κοστος ενος αρτοπαρασκευαστη εχω πολυ φθηνοτερο ψωμι και για την οικογενεια μου και οχι τις φουσκες με τα τοσα χημικα που μας πουλανε στην αθηνα .5 λεπτα ειναι πολλα για την προετοιμασια του .στο φουρνο θες περισσοτερο χρονο να πας .ο καθενας κανει τις επιλογες του για τα παιδια του πρωτα και τα πουλια μετα 
5 .συμφωνω

----------


## PAIANAS

Η δική μου ''συμβουλή'' είναι να το κάνει όποιος μπορεί ,αλλά ας ξεκινήσει από αυτά που μπορεί να κάνει για τον εαυτό του και για τα παιδιά του και μετά (η παράλληλα) να ''φτιάξει'' την διατροφή των μικρών του φίλων ..
Δημήτρη προτιμώ να πάω για καφέ με ένα φίλο ,να κάνω κάποια δουλειά στο σπίτι ,να ασχοληθώ με τα παιδιά ..παρά να το παίζω master chef για τα πουλιά .

*Όποτε πάντως αποφασίζω να το κάνω ,φτιάχνω πανεύκολα μια ζυμαρόπιττα ,ένα τυροπιτάρι ,πίτσα η γύρο ψιλοκομμένο στο τηγάνι για να φάμε όλοι ...τα πουλιά είναι κατά βάση σποροφάγα και έτσι σκοπεύω να τα κρατήσω ...

----------


## dimitrioy

να πω και εγω δυο λογια,
ασφαλως υπαρχουν αυγοτροφες αξιολογες και αξιοπιστες που γινονται απο εξιδικευμενους τεχνολογους τροφιμων,
ελεγχονται με αυστηρες προδιαγραφες και δινονται στην αγορα, οι διαφορες μεγαλες corporation εχουν επενδυσει
τεραστια ποσα στην παραγωγη των eggfoods και γενικα των birdfoods, μπειτε στα σαιτ και δειτε εγκαταστασεις απο 
τις μεγαλες γνωστες εταιρειες για του λογου το αληθες , και ως εκ τουτου δεν εχω κανενα λογω να μην εμπιστευομαι
τα προιοντα τους,
οσο αναφορα το κεφιρ,πραγματι ειναι ως επι το πλειστον για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση,ομως διαβασα μια αναφορα 
 και λεει οτι οντως ειναι ευεργετικο για τα πουλια σε μια αναλογια 5ml ανα 100ml νερο
 και τελειωνω λεγοντας και επισημαινοντας οτι: για μενα η εκτροφη των πουλιων ειναι ενα ωραιο ΧΟΜΠΥ 
 στο οποιο δεν πρεπει να υπαρχουν υπερβολες και να κανουμε αλχημειες πανω σε πλασματακια των 15 γραμμαριων!
  και ΠΟΤΕ ΜΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΧΟΜΠΥ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΑΘΟΣ!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εγώ πάλι...παθιάζομαι με το χόμπι γενικώς !! Είναι πως την βρίσκει κανείς παιδιά !! Μεγάλη κουβέντα.....*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συμφωνώ με τους περισσότερους αλλά δεν είναι θέμα χόμπι- χομπίστα ή μη χομπίστα (αδόκιμη φράση αλλά ...) . Τώρα μπορεί ο καθένας μας να πει οτιδήποτε , πραγματικό ,αληθοφανές ή εφεύρεση προς δικαιολογία στις πράξεις ή παραλήψεις του . Εγώ όμως έχω καθαρά κατασταλάξει ότι είναι θέμα ιδιοσυγκρασίας των ανθρώπων. Άλλοι είναι μεθοδικοί ,τακτικοί ,τρώνε όπως λέμε τον τόπο ,δεν αφήνουν την γη να χορταριάσει και άλλοι είναι ...το αντίθετο . Πριν σκεφτούν κάτι λένε ¨ωχ , ουφ , πως ,τι να ,σιγά τώρα που ,τι θα λένε για μένα οι άλλοι  κλπ¨  και  κάθονται στα αυγά τους   ( δυστυχώς πάντα είναι ούγια ,τζούφια ). Π.Χ το κεφίρ , ξέρουμε όλοι τι χρόνο θέλει να διαθέσουμε προσωπικά . Τρία - πέντε λεπτά . Ξέρουμε όλοι πόσο ευεργετικό είναι για τον οργανισμό μας. Προτιμούμε να οδηγήσουμε δέκα λεπτά να πάμε να το πάρουμε έτοιμο παρά να ασχοληθούμε μόνοι μας...                      Δεν ξέρω , σέβομαι κάθε διαφορετική άποψη αλλά μερικές φορές σκέφτομαι , εάν μπορούσα να έφερνα την Μέρκελ  για πρωθυπουργό γιατί ξεφύγαμε τελείως ...

----------


## PAIANAS

Bρε γιάννη μου ..τι σχέση έχει τώρα η μέρκελ με τις αυγοτροφές και η μεθοδικότητα με την παρασκευή του κεφίρ ?
αν περιμένουμε την όποια άχρηστη μέρκελ να μας ''βάλει μυαλό'' τότε μας αξίζουν και τα μνημόνια και οι κάθε λογής σκλαβιές ..ι  
πως να μην ''ξεφύγουμε'' ,όταν μπερδεύουμε τον φάντη με το ρετσινόλαδο ?
το πράγμα (σε αυτό που συζητάμε )είναι απλό και είναι θέμα επιλογής και όχι τεμπελιάς η παράλειψης ..όποιος θέλει και μπορεί το κάνει ,όποιος έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες (η αντιλήψεις περί της όποιας εκτροφής ) δεν το κάνει .

----------


## jk21

ελεω συμμετοχης και του συγγραφεα του θεματος στην επεκταση του σε οχι τοσο on topic μονοπατια και ελεω της αναμονης του ανθρωπου να μαθει νεοτερα για την παραγγελια του ,αφηνω το θεμα να εξελιχθει σε αυτο το στυλ (εχω βαλει και γω νωριτερα το χερακι μου ... )

πιστευω οτι πανω κατω ισχυουν ολα αυτα που λετε και οχι το ενα ή το αλλο . υπαρχει 


και το ωχ αδερφε που θα κατσω να ασχοληθω να κανω το κατι παραπανω για πουλια ενω δεν κανω καν για τα παιδια μου   ,αφου εχω την περπατημενη και μου αρκει 

και το να ειναι καποιος μερακλης και να θελει να δοκιμασει το κατι καλυτερο και ας του παρει κοπο 

και κυριως (για μενα ) το οτι ειναι δυσκολο να αποδεχθουμε κατι νεο ,ειδικα στον χωρο που συζηταμε ,οταν για δεκαετια -ες ξεραμε διαφορετικα .και δινω παραδειγμα με το κεφιρ .αν ηταν αναγκαιο να κατσει καποιος να το καλλιεργησει  θα το καταλαβαινα ...  το βρισκουμε ομως ετοιμο σε καθε μαρκετ που ειναι πολλα περισσοτερα και πιο κοντα απο τα πετσοπαδικα .αν δεχομαστε την ποιοτητα των ετοιμων αυγοτροφων γιατι να μην δεχθουμε την ποιοτητα ενος ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης προιοντος . ομως οταν πχ χρονια ακουγαμε πχ για leviferm που ειναι ενα προβιοτικο πραγματι που δεν εχει σχεση ομως με πανιδα του εσωτερικου των πουλιων ,το διναμε ανετα γιατι μας το προτειναν καποιοι  << εγκυροι >> που παραλληλα μηδιαζαν στο ακουσμα του κεφιρ που ως γνωστος εχει και lactobacillus acidophillus που αυτο μαλλον μας ενδιαφερει για οσους γνωριζουν ... 

ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα που καποιοι μηδιαζαν στο ακουσμα του σπορου κινοα και λεγανε τι σχεση εχει με τα πουλια αλλα  ... παρτε μια παραπομπη απο ιστοσελιδα την οποια εχει στις προτεινομενες στην δικια του ο massimo natale  

http://xoomer.virgilio.it/aop/  επιλεξτε καπου αριστερα που εχει σημαιες την ελληνικη για να γινει μεταφραση και μετα  εκει που λεει semi (σπορους )  θα δειτε για κεινη (την κινοα ) να τονιζει την αξια της πρωτεινης της ,των πολυακορεστων λιπαρων της και την βιταμινη ε που εχει παρολο που δεν ειναι λιπαρος σπορος .δεν κανει τελικα συμφωνα με τους ιταλους μονο για ..κοτοσουπες 

αν εχεται ορεξη διαβαζεται και για το colza το γνωστο rape seed ..... μιλα για υψηλα κορεσμενα λιπαρα και για καποιες ουσιες που λεγονται γλυκοζιτες που βλαπτουν το συκωτι και μπορει να προκαλεσουν εσωτερικη αιμοραγια και για αυτο πρεπει να δινεται με μεγαλη μετριοπαθεια .ναι μιλω για τον σπορο που μεχρι τωρα ηταν ο υψηλοτερος λιπαρος σε ποσοστα στα μιγματα που χρησιμοποιει η πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων .

χαιρομαι που ολα αυτα που εχω σαν συνοθυλευμα μεσα μου ,ολες αυτα που παραπεμπω και σας να διαβαζεται και σας κουραζω ,μπορει εμενα να με καθιστουν γραφικο αλλα στο μελλον θα βοηθησουν να σωζονται περισσοτερα πουλια 


διαβαστε και τι λεει ο παγκοσμιος οργανισμος FAO  ο πλεων υπευθυνος για τις τροφες και την αγροτικη παραγωγη για τις pelleted ζωοτροφες (στην ουσια και οι αυγοτροφες δεν ειναι κατι διαφορετικο .... απο τις ιδιες πρωτες υλες γινονται αλλα ειναι σε πιο τριμμενη μορφη μπισκοτου απο οτι τα πελλετ που ειναι κομματια ) .
*Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων*ο fao τα λεει ... εγω δεν εχω καμμια ευθυνη απλα τα παραθετω !!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> να πω και εγω δυο λογια,
> ασφαλως υπαρχουν αυγοτροφες αξιολογες και αξιοπιστες που γινονται απο εξιδικευμενους τεχνολογους τροφιμων,
> ελεγχονται με αυστηρες προδιαγραφες και δινονται στην αγορα, οι διαφορες μεγαλες corporation εχουν επενδυσει
> τεραστια ποσα στην παραγωγη των eggfoods και γενικα των birdfoods, μπειτε στα σαιτ και δειτε εγκαταστασεις απο 
> τις μεγαλες γνωστες εταιρειες για του λογου το αληθες , και ως εκ τουτου δεν εχω κανενα λογω να μην εμπιστευομαι
> τα προιοντα τους,
> οσο αναφορα το κεφιρ,πραγματι ειναι ως επι το πλειστον για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση,ομως διαβασα μια αναφορα 
>  και λεει οτι οντως ειναι ευεργετικο για τα πουλια σε μια αναλογια 5ml ανα 100ml νερο
>  και τελειωνω λεγοντας και επισημαινοντας οτι: για μενα η εκτροφη των πουλιων ειναι ενα ωραιο ΧΟΜΠΥ 
> ...




Δεν θα διαφωνήσω φίλε μου μαζί σου,
θέλω μόνων να επισημάνω ότι για κάποιους και σε αυτό το φόρουμ το αξιόλογο θεωρείται μετριότητα, ( και δυστυχώς επαληθεύετε)
διότι η αγάπη και το πάθος υπαγορεύουν σαν στόχο ,τον μονόδρομο προς το τέλειο, μέσω της γνώσης με όποιο κόστος (και δεν εννοώ οικονομικό).

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> rape seed ..... μιλα για υψηλα κορεσμενα λιπαρα και για καποιες ουσιες που λεγονται γλυκοζιτες που βλαπτουν το συκωτι και μπορει να προκαλεσουν εσωτερικη αιμοραγια και για αυτο πρεπει να δινεται με μεγαλη μετριοπαθεια .ναι μιλω για τον σπορο που μεχρι τωρα ηταν ο υψηλοτερος λιπαρος σε ποσοστα στα μιγματα που χρησιμοποιει η πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων .
> *
> rape seed : Μεγάλο ποσοστό λαδιών για μηχανές αυτοκινήτων γίνεται από αυτόν τον σπόρο χάριν των συστατικών του.(σκληρά και αντέχουν στις θερμοκρασίες)* 
> 
> *Σκέψεις πάνω στη χρήση των pellets σαν βασική διατροφή αντί σπόρων και φρούτων*
> 
> *Βλέπε vam.*


Δημήτρη να πούμε καλό χειμώνα η είναι νωρίς ακόμη ;

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Θα πω και εγώ δυο λόγια όχι κάκιστα προς οποιονδήποτε.. Ο καθένας ότι μπορεί κάνει.. Όλες οι τροφές είτε ανθρώπινες είτε δια ζώα έχουν μέσα κάποια συντηρητικά δια να αντέχουν στον χρόνο, δια τούτο έχουν ημερομηνίες λήξεως.. Εγώ τα παιδιά μου τα ανάθρεψε η γυναίκα μου με κρέμες φρέσκες κατασκευασμένες εκείνη την στιγμή από την ίδια, δηλαδή όλα τα φρούτα φρέσκα.. Είναι το ίδιο θρεπτικές οι έτοιμες, όχι.. Τούς δίνεις όλα τα συστατικά που χρειάζεται ο υπό ανάπτυξη οργανισμός τους, με όλες τις βιταμίνες φρέσκες και όχι αλλοιωμένες. Έτσι είναι και οι φτερωτοί νεοσσοί μας, δια να έχουν μια πιο υγιέστατη διαδρομή στην ζωή τους....

----------


## jk21

το αξιολογο αν ειναι αξιολογο ,σιγουρα θα ενδιαφερεται αν δεχεται κριτικη να βελτιωθει ακομα πιο πολυ .οι προσπαθουντες το τελειο (κατα την υποκειμενικη τους κριση ) επειδη εχουν κριση ,ξερουν οτι λιγοι θα τους ακολουθησουν αλλα πολλοι θα επωφεληθουν με την βελτιωση του ηδη αξιολογου . και δεν εννοω σε υφη ή σε συσταση ,που ειναι λογικο οι οποιες ερευνες πριν την παραγωγη του ,να εκπληρωνουν αυτο το στοχο ,αλλα η επιλογη ποιοτικων  πρωτων υλων ανταξιων σε ποιοτητα των ανθρωπινων τροφων .για να ειναι σιγουροι οτι  πχ οταν καθε χρονο  γεμιζει ο τοπος με καναρινια εχοντα αναπνευστικα προβληματα ( που οσο ιβερκτινες και να τους ριχνουμε ,τα ανυπαρκτα ακαρεα δεν θα περνανε γιατι οι ασπεργιλλοι και οι candida κανουν παρτυ στα πνευμονια ) κανενας μη γιατρος δεν θα εχει το θρασος χωρις αποδειξεις  να παραπεμπει σε δημοσιευσεις του fao για τοξινες στις ζωοτροφες παγκοσμιως  ...

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗ ) κατι vam προσθεσες στην παραθεση .... συ ειπας 

ΝΙΚΟ (απο την Μεγαλονησο ) μακαρι να ανησυχουσα για τα συντηριτικα ... διαβασε τις παραπομπες και θα καταλαβεις .παντως για να ειμαι δικαιος και καθε φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη κακοσυντηρημενη και με υπερβολικη υγρασια ειναι ισως πιο επικινδυνη απο μια ετοιμη

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> ΝΙΚΟ (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗ ) κατι vam προσθεσες στην παραθεση .... συ ειπας 
> 
> ΝΙΚΟ (απο την Μεγαλονησο ) μακαρι να ανησυχουσα για τα συντηριτικα ... διαβασε τις παραπομπες και θα καταλαβεις .παντως για να ειμαι δικαιος και καθε φτιαχτη αυγοτροφη κακοσυντηρημενη και με υπερβολικη υγρασια ειναι ισως πιο επικινδυνη απο μια ετοιμη


Δημήτρη αν θα κάνεις κάτι θα το κάνεις σωστά η μην το κάνεις καλύτερα.. Αν κάποια στιγμή θα την χρειαστώ, θα χρειαστώ και την βοήθεια σου ειδάλλως δεν το κάνω από μόνος μου.. Διάβασα δια τις συνταγές σου καλά, αλλά όταν έρθει η ώρα θα σε ρωτήσω δια κάποιες αμφιβολίες που έχω σχετικά, ας πούμε δια το μέλι. Αλλά αυτά θα σε ρωτήσω όταν θα είμαι έτοιμος και η κατάλληλη ώρα......

----------


## jk21

παιδια εκανα νεο θεμα γιατι βλεπω να τραβα η συζητηση και ειμασταν στο προηγουμενο αρκετα off topic 


NIKO αν αναφερεσαι σε προσθηκη μελιου πριν το ψησιμο ,το προτεινω σε οσους επιμενουν στη γευση αλλα εγω δεν το κανω γιατι χανεται μεγαλο μερος της θρεπτικης του αξιας .αν αναφερεσαι στους κινδυνους της διαλυσης ωμου μελιου λογω του πιθανου μικροβιου  _Clostridium botulinum   . _ πραγματι σε αβραστα μελια ειναι πιθανον να υπαρξει και δεν δινεται σε μωρα παρα μονο αν περασουν το 1ο ετος της ηλικιας τους .δεν ξερω την ακριβη επιδραση που μπορει να εχει στα πτηνα (απο οτι εχω καταλαβει εξαρταται το ειδος ) αλλα πριν ακομα μαθω για τον κινδυνο ,εκανα συχνοτατη χρηση ανεπεξεργαστου μελιου (ποτε δεν παιρνω επεξεργασμενο και βρασμενο γιατι σχεδον σιγουρα βαζουν ζαχαρη μεσα ) .δεν ειχα κανενα αισθητο προβλημα γιατι θα ειχα ομαδικη δηλητιριαση .αυτο δεν αποκλειει οτι σε καποιον αλλον δεν θα συμβει 

παντως οπως θα δεις το μικροβιο αυτο ,μπορει να πληξει τα πουλια απο διαφορες αλλες επισης πηγες που δεν πηγαινε ο νους μας 

http://www.avianbiotech.com/diseases/clostridium.htm

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη να πούμε καλό χειμώνα η είναι νωρίς ακόμη ;


α εγω χειμωνα καλοκαιρι το χαβα μου .... και απο το σπιτι και απο τις ταρατσες των εξοχικων .... προς το παρον για αυτο το σαββατοκυριακο με βλεπω εδω λογω περιεργης 2ημερης  ιωσης με κατι δεκατα χωρις πονοκοιλο ή πονολαιμο .... μαλλον καλυτερα ειμαι ομως

----------


## dimitrioy

> το αξιολογο αν ειναι αξιολογο ,σιγουρα θα ενδιαφερεται αν δεχεται κριτικη να βελτιωθει ακομα πιο πολυ .οι προσπαθουντες το τελειο (κατα την υποκειμενικη τους κριση ) επειδη εχουν κριση ,ξερουν οτι λιγοι θα τους ακολουθησουν αλλα πολλοι θα επωφεληθουν με την βελτιωση του ηδη αξιολογου . και δεν εννοω σε υφη ή σε συσταση ,που ειναι λογικο οι οποιες ερευνες πριν την παραγωγη του ,να εκπληρωνουν αυτο το στοχο ,αλλα η επιλογη ποιοτικων  πρωτων υλων ανταξιων σε ποιοτητα των ανθρωπινων τροφων .για να ειναι σιγουροι οτι  πχ οταν καθε χρονο  γεμιζει ο τοπος με καναρινια εχοντα αναπνευστικα προβληματα ( που οσο ιβερκτινες και να τους ριχνουμε ,τα ανυπαρκτα ακαρεα δεν θα περνανε γιατι οι ασπεργιλλοι και οι candida κανουν παρτυ στα πνευμονια ) κανενας μη γιατρος δεν θα εχει το θρασος χωρις αποδειξεις  να παραπεμπει σε δημοσιευσεις του fao για τοξινες στις ζωοτροφες παγκοσμιως  ...


εγω παντως χρησημοποιω αυγοτροφες επωνυμες,εχω απολυτη εμπιστοσυνη στις μεγαλες εταιρειες,
οι  διαφορες σπιτικες ειναι μεν καλες, αλλα δεν εχω τον χρονο να κανω αυτη την διαδικασια
 και εν τελει στα πουλακια μου δεν λειπει τιποτα, το λεω και το εννοω, ειπαμε ειναι χομπυ,
  μην τρελαθουμε και τελειως με τα πουλακια....υπαρχουν σοβαροτερα πραγματα και πρωτευοντα.

----------


## jk21

σεβαστο και καλα κανεις .ετσι κι αλλιως αυτο μαλλον θα ειναι μεμονωμενο γεγονος ; ή οχι;.....

http://www.healthyliving.gr/2011/01/...D%CE%BD%CE%B5/

http://www.healthyliving.gr/2011/01/...7%CE%BA%CE%B1/



η πλακα ειναι οτι αναφερεται το εξης ...  

<<  Η εφημερίδα που επικαλείται τον εκπρόσωπο της υπηρεσίας ασφάλειας τροφίμων της Γερμανίας, αναφέρει ότι η εταιρεία παραγωγής ζωοτροφών Harles & Jentzsch χρησιμοποίησε ένα λιπαρό οξύ στη ζωοτροφή το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά για την παραγωγή βιοντίζελ.Το συγκεκριμένο λιπαρό οξύ, που προσδιόριζε ότι είναι κατάλληλο για την παραγωγή λιπαντικών, χρησιμοποιήθηκε για την παραγωγή 527 τόνων ζωτροφής, όπως ανέφερε η γερμανική υπηρεσία. >>


ποιο λαδι (ελαιοκραμβης - rape seed ) 



και με ποιο λιπαρο οξυ (erucic acid - ερουκικο οξυ )  σας εχω φαει τα αυτια οτι παραγεται βιοντιζελ αλλα εμεις ταιζουμε τα πουλια μας ; λες να λενε για το ιδιο;

----------


## jk21

εδω περα 
http://archive.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm...ts/eggqual.pdf

επισης μπορουμε να δουμε τις προδιαγραφες των αυγων για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση .στην  class c εχουμε αυτα που πανε στη βιομηχανια ανθρωπινων τροφιμων οπως λεει με σαφηνεια .τα ακομη χειροτερα αυγα που πανε ; πετιουνται; παντα ειχα αυτη την απορια . ΝΙΚΟ (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗ ) μηπως μπορεις να με καλυψεις ;

* στο ποστ  25 ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εντελως τυχαια ο προορισμος των μολυσμενων αυγων  ηταν η ολλανδια 

<<  Όπως έγινε γνωστό,  χιλιάδες «ύποπτα» αυγά παραδόθηκαν τον Δεκέμβριο στην Ολλανδία .. >>   .γιατι αραγε στην ολλανδια ; που θα τα χρησιμοποιουσαν ;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> εδω περα 
> http://archive.defra.gov.uk/foodfarm...ts/eggqual.pdf
> 
> επισης μπορουμε να δουμε τις προδιαγραφες των αυγων για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση .στην  class c εχουμε αυτα που πανε στη βιομηχανια ανθρωπινων τροφιμων οπως λεει με σαφηνεια .τα ακομη χειροτερα αυγα που πανε ; πετιουνται; παντα ειχα αυτη την απορια . ΝΙΚΟ (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗ ) μηπως μπορεις να με καλυψεις ;
> 
> * στο ποστ  25 ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι εντελως τυχαια ο προορισμος των μολυσμενων αυγων  ηταν η ολλανδια 
> 
> <<  Όπως έγινε γνωστό,  χιλιάδες «ύποπτα» αυγά παραδόθηκαν τον Δεκέμβριο στην Ολλανδία .. >>   .γιατι αραγε στην ολλανδια ; που θα τα χρησιμοποιουσαν ;



Δημήτρη ξέρεις ότι μπορώ να σε καλύψω
Φαντάζομαι  ξέρεις ότι έχω ήδη ασφαλιστικά μέτρα από μεγάλη Γερμανική εταιρεία  πτηνοτροφών.
Όταν αποφασίζεις να περάσεις (απέναντι) αντιμετωπίζεις τουλάχιστον δυο κινδύνους,η να γίνεις γραφικός , η κατηγορούμενος,
εσύ βιώνεις στο πετσί σου το ένα από τα δυο,προς το παρών και ξέρεις πως είναι,
δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι την κάλυψη κανενός.

*ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ, ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ.*

----------


## jk21

το ερωτημα μου αν θα με καλυψεις προφανως γιατι γνωριζω αυτα που ειπες ,ηταν καθαρα ρητορικο ... η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω αδυναμια στο γραφικος .το αλλο δεν μου αρεσει !

----------


## vag21

χαιρομαι να σας διαβαζω.

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Δημήτρη ξέρεις ότι μπορώ να σε καλύψω
> Φαντάζομαι  ξέρεις ότι έχω ήδη ασφαλιστικά μέτρα από μεγάλη Γερμανική εταιρεία  πτηνοτροφών.
> Όταν αποφασίζεις να περάσεις (απέναντι) αντιμετωπίζεις τουλάχιστον δυο κινδύνους,η να γίνεις γραφικός , η κατηγορούμενος,
> εσύ βιώνεις στο πετσί σου το ένα από τα δυο,προς το παρών και ξέρεις πως είναι,
> δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι την κάλυψη κανενός.
> 
> *ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ, ΚΑΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΑΘΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ.*



*Μεγάλη αλήθεια !!! 

Που θα γίνει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη αν αρχίσουν και συμμετέχουν περισσότερο και οι υπόλοιποι μεγάλοι εκτροφείς του club !! Και δεν είσαστε λίγοι.... !!!!  

Για αρχίστε λοιπόν να παραδίδεται γνώσεις και εμπειρίες !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Άντε ντε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Είμαστε επίσης πολλοί εδώ...τα απλά μέλη χωρίς της μεγάλες γνώσεις, που διψάμε για μάθηση !!!!!!!!!  
*

----------


## jk21

αλεξ δεν ξερω ποιους βαζεις στους μεγαλους εκτροφεις αλλα εγω με 3 πατεραδες και αλλες τοσες μαναδες απο τα περσινα μου εχω μεινει ,αλλη μια μανα απο φιλαρακι και 2 πιτσιρικια ενα δικο μου και ενα ασπονδου φιλου . A και 3 καρδερινοπουλα ολα δωρα ανθρωπων που εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα .τοσο αυτους οσο και τους αλλους 2 που μου ειχανε εμπιστευτει τα προηγουμενα ατυχα ....  εσυ μαλλον παραπανω πουλια εχεις  :winky: 

δεν  υπαρχουν μεγαλοι εκτροφεις αλεξ .τουλαχιστον διαδικτυακα .οσοι γνωρισανε διακριση σε συλλογους αλλοι κορεσμενοι ,αλλοι γιατι πουλησανε την πραματεια και χορτασανε ,αλλοι γιατι γινανε νικητες με αγορασμενα ετοιμα πουλια και δεν ξερουν απο εκτροφη ( εχω συναντηθει με τετοιους σε εκθεσεις και εχω ακουσει μαργαριταρια .... )  ,αλλοι γιατι τους πικρανανε δικαια ή αδικα διαφοροι (ισως και γω ) εχουν λακισει .....

υπαρχουν χομπιστες με ορεξη ή μη να μαθουν το κατι παραπανω .οχι υποχρεωτικα .ενα χομπι ειναι χομπι μεχρι εκει που δεν σε πιεζει στην καθημερινοτητα σου !

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> αλεξ δεν ξερω ποιους βαζεις στους μεγαλους εκτροφεις αλλα εγω με 3 πατεραδες και αλλες τοσες μαναδες απο τα περσινα μου εχω μεινει ,αλλη μια μανα απο φιλαρακι και 2 πιτσιρικια ενα δικο μου και ενα ασπονδου φιλου . A και 3 καρδερινοπουλα ολα δωρα ανθρωπων που εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα .τοσο αυτους οσο και τους αλλους 2 που μου ειχανε εμπιστευτει τα προηγουμενα ατυχα ....  εσυ μαλλον παραπανω πουλια εχεις 
> 
> δεν  υπαρχουν μεγαλοι εκτροφεις αλεξ .τουλαχιστον διαδικτυακα .οσοι γνωρισανε διακριση σε συλλογους αλλοι κορεσμενοι ,αλλοι γιατι πουλησανε την πραματεια και χορτασανε ,αλλοι γιατι γινανε νικητες με αγορασμενα ετοιμα πουλια και δεν ξερουν απο εκτροφη ( εχω συναντηθει με τετοιους σε εκθεσεις και εχω ακουσει μαργαριταρια .... )  ,αλλοι γιατι τους πικρανανε δικαια ή αδικα διαφοροι (ισως και γω ) εχουν λακισει .....
> 
> υπαρχουν χομπιστες με ορεξη ή μη να μαθουν το κατι παραπανω .οχι υποχρεωτικα .ενα χομπι ειναι χομπι μεχρι εκει που δεν σε πιεζει στην καθημερινοτητα σου !


Το χόμπι Δημήτρη ονομάζετε χόμπι διότι σου γεμίζει τις άδειες σου ώρες με ευχαρίστηση.  Οτιδήποτε άλλο, καταντά να είναι  βραχνάς...

----------


## dimitrioy

> αλεξ δεν ξερω ποιους βαζεις στους μεγαλους εκτροφεις αλλα εγω με 3 πατεραδες και αλλες τοσες μαναδες απο τα περσινα μου εχω μεινει ,αλλη μια μανα απο φιλαρακι και 2 πιτσιρικια ενα δικο μου και ενα ασπονδου φιλου . A και 3 καρδερινοπουλα ολα δωρα ανθρωπων που εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα .τοσο αυτους οσο και τους αλλους 2 που μου ειχανε εμπιστευτει τα προηγουμενα ατυχα ....  εσυ μαλλον παραπανω πουλια εχεις 
> 
> δεν  υπαρχουν μεγαλοι εκτροφεις αλεξ .τουλαχιστον διαδικτυακα .οσοι γνωρισανε διακριση σε συλλογους αλλοι κορεσμενοι ,αλλοι γιατι πουλησανε την πραματεια και χορτασανε ,αλλοι γιατι γινανε νικητες με αγορασμενα ετοιμα πουλια και δεν ξερουν απο εκτροφη ( εχω συναντηθει με τετοιους σε εκθεσεις και εχω ακουσει μαργαριταρια .... )  ,αλλοι γιατι τους πικρανανε δικαια ή αδικα διαφοροι (ισως και γω ) εχουν λακισει .....
> 
> υπαρχουν χομπιστες με ορεξη ή μη να μαθουν το κατι παραπανω .οχι υποχρεωτικα .ενα χομπι ειναι χομπι μεχρι εκει που δεν σε πιεζει στην καθημερινοτητα σου !


αυτο ακριβως ειμαστε!!!χομπιστες με ορεξη και αγαπη για τα πουλακια, αυτο πραγματικα νοιωθω εγω,
 και νομιζω αν οχι ολοι ,τουλαχιστον οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα,
   κανουμε την εκτροφη των πουλιων διασκεδαση ,φτιαχνει η ορεξη μας, αγωνιουμε οπως αυτα στην 
 αναπαραγωγικη διαδικασια, και τελος οι περισσοτεροι γευομαστε τις επιτυχιες μας, και μερικοι λιγο πιο 
  ατυχοι ξαναπροσπαθουν μαθενοντας απο τα λαθη του παρελθοντος
    αυτη ειναι κατα την γνωμη μου και πρεπει να ειναι η φιλοσοφια του χομπιστα εκτροφεα,
   χωρις βεβαια να ξεφευγουμε απο τις οποιες δραστηριοτητες εχει ο καθενας απο εμας.

----------


## PAIANAS

Παν μέτρον άριστον παιδιά ..
Όσοι  ασχοληθείτε με το άθλημα σε βάθος ..θα διαπιστώσετε ότι πολλά από αυτά που λένε ότι κάνουν πολλοί ''γνωστοί'' εκτροφείς ,είναι απλώς φούμαρα ..
Μην παραμυθιάζεστε οι νεότεροι ,ακολουθήστε ένα δικό σας πρόγραμμα και μια δική σας τακτική (βασισμένη και σε όλα αυτά που διαβάζετε) ,χωρίς πολλά πολλά (γιατί πιστέψτε με ΔΕΝ τα χρειάζονται ) και προπαντός μην ''ψαρώνετε'' νομίζοντας ότι οι άλλοι είναι φωστήρες και σεις ανίδαιοι .
Τα πράγματα -επαναλαμβάνω - είναι απλά .Καλή διατροφή ,υγιεινή ,καθαριότητα και τα πουλάκια σας θα τα χαιρόσαστε για πολλά χρόνια ..
*Η μητέρα μου έχει ένα καναρινάκι για 17 χρόνια ..δεν μπορεί να πατήσει πια στην πατήθρα(έχουν στραβώσει τα πόδια του ) ,ούτε και να κελαηδήσει μπορεί ,όμως είναι συντροφιά της ...μεγαλωμένο με ''κελαηδίνη'' ,φρυγανιά ,μηλαράκι και αυγοτροφή από αυτή που βγάζει καντήλες ο jk ..
Δεν προτείνω κάτι παρόμοιο ,απλά θέλω να τονίσω (και να υπογραμμίσω) ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ η υπερβολή φέρνει αντίθετα από τα προσδοκώμενα αποτελέσματα 1
Όπως προειπώθηκε είναι αγάπη ,είναι συντροφιά ...αλλά είναι χόμπυ .Μην προσδίδουμε στο οποιοδήποτε χόμπυ μας διαστάσεις υποχονδριασμού και εξάρτησης .

----------


## dimitrioy

> Παν μέτρον άριστον παιδιά ..
> Όσοι  ασχοληθείτε με το άθλημα σε βάθος ..θα διαπιστώσετε ότι πολλά από αυτά που λένε ότι κάνουν πολλοί ''γνωστοί'' εκτροφείς ,είναι απλώς φούμαρα ..
> Μην παραμυθιάζεστε οι νεότεροι ,ακολουθήστε ένα δικό σας πρόγραμμα και μια δική σας τακτική (βασισμένη και σε όλα αυτά που διαβάζετε) ,χωρίς πολλά πολλά (γιατί πιστέψτε με ΔΕΝ τα χρειάζονται ) και προπαντός μην ''ψαρώνετε'' νομίζοντας ότι οι άλλοι είναι φωστήρες και σεις ανίδαιοι .
> Τα πράγματα -επαναλαμβάνω - είναι απλά .Καλή διατροφή ,υγιεινή ,καθαριότητα και τα πουλάκια σας θα τα χαιρόσαστε για πολλά χρόνια ..
> *Η μητέρα μου έχει ένα καναρινάκι για 17 χρόνια ..δεν μπορεί να πατήσει πια στην πατήθρα(έχουν στραβώσει τα πόδια του ) ,ούτε και να κελαηδήσει μπορεί ,όμως είναι συντροφιά της ...μεγαλωμένο με ''κελαηδίνη'' ,φρυγανιά ,μηλαράκι και αυγοτροφή από αυτή που βγάζει καντήλες ο jk ..
> Δεν προτείνω κάτι παρόμοιο ,απλά θέλω να τονίσω (και να υπογραμμίσω) ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ η υπερβολή φέρνει αντίθετα από τα προσδοκώμενα αποτελέσματα 1
> Όπως προειπώθηκε είναι αγάπη ,είναι συντροφιά ...αλλά είναι χόμπυ .Μην προσδίδουμε στο οποιοδήποτε χόμπυ μας διαστάσεις υποχονδριασμού και εξάρτησης .


συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου..  εδω ακουγονται απο καποιους υπερβολικα πραγματα,
με αποτελεσμα οτι μερικοι απο εμας θα αναρωτιονται οτι οι γνωσεις τους ειναι πενιχρες,
 και διδουν την εντυπωση σε μελλοντικους νεους χομπιστες εκτροφεις οτι πρεπει 
 καποιος να ειναι επιστημονας,εντος εισαγωγικων, για να μπορεσει να εχει μερικα πουλακια
  και εγω εχω καναρινι 13 ετων,μεγαλωμενο με χυμα κελαιδινη ,φρουτο και μαρουλακι.
  τωρα τελευταια επηρεασμενος και γω απο τους διαφορους ομιλιτες, αρχιζω και δινω καπως 
 πιο εξιδεικευμενες τροφες στα πουλακια μου, παντα ομως με γνωμονα την μετριοτητα,
 και ουδεποτε την υπερβολη.  ειναι χομπυ και ως εκει...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Μια ερώτηση μόνων,

ένα καναρινάκι αγοράσατε πριν 13 η 17 χρόνια; Η ένα σας έμεινε;;;;
και αν όχι τα άλλα τι έγιναν.
Δεν επιχειρήσατε αυτά τα χρόνια να τα ζευγαρώσετε; Είχατε επιτυχία, μάλλον όχι , άλλως δεν θα είχατε μόνων ένα σήμερα, 
ίσως δεν είχατε αρκετές πληροφορίες για το χόμπι που κάνατε.

Μια ερώτηση είπα 5 έκανα, πάντως είναι με αγάπη και όχι ύφος και πρόθεση.

----------


## PAIANAS

Ένα ''μας'' χάρισαν πριν 17 χρόνια ,ένα έχουμε ..όχι εμείς (άλλο εμείς ) , η μητέρα μας..
Στα δια υμάς τώρα και πληροφορίες έχουμε και πολλά θεωρούμε ότι μάθαμε στην πορεία ,αλλά το συμπέρασμα είναι ''ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ '' ..
*Αν θέλεις συνονόματε, έχω ακόμα και για δωρεάν διάθεση ,αρκετά προϊόντα από κείνα που αγόραζα με τη σέσουλα ακούγοντας τον έναν η τον άλλον ''ειδήμονα'' ...
Στην πράξη αυτό που εφαρμόζω (και όποιος θέλει το ασπάζεται και το ακολουθεί ..) είναι καθαριότητα ,υγιεινή ,καλό μείγμα σπόρων ,αυγουλάκι βραστό ,μήλο ,μπρόκολο και κατά καιρούς αγριόχορτα (αγριομάρουλο , πικροράδικο,ζωχό,γλυστρίδα  ,τσουκνίδα,βασιλικό ) 
Το χειμώνα (καθότι εξωτερική η εκτροφή μου ) , βάζω τσαγάκι με εκχύλιση από 7-8 βότανα που ούτως η άλλως έχω σαν αφεψήματα .
Α έδινα και chia συχνότατα αλλά αυτό προ μνημονίου ..τώρα νιζεράκι τίμιο και φθηνό .. 
Όλα τα άλλα με τις εξεζητημένες συνταγές ,πρακτικές ,αναλύσεις η τα άλλα ακραία που κατά καιρούς διαβάζω ,το μόνο που μου προκαλούν πλέον είναι ασυναίσθητο γέλωτα.. 
Επαναλαμβάνω δεν είναι μομφή για κανένα ,απλά μην περνάμε από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο ...

Χθες είχε μια εκπομπή ο φίλος και συμμαθητής μου Θεοδωράκης για την Ικαρία (μία από τις 5 περιοχές στον κόσμο που αξίζει κάποιος να ζει ) με ηψηλό προσδόκιμο ζωής ..

Ρώτησε κάποια στιγμή ένα γέροντα 95 χρόνων (που δεν τον έκανες πάνω από 70 ) για το μυστικό της καλής υγείας και της μακροζωϊας ..η απάντηση ήταν καταλυτική και πέρα για πέρα αληθινή .Πίνω ,καπνίζω και τρώω ότι βγάζει το (αράντιστο) μποστάνι ...τίποτε άλλο !

----------


## jk21

ολα σεβαστα ...  εγω δεν σας ζητω να παρετε τα χιλια οσα που σας προωθουν .να μην τα παρετε εννοω οταν μπορειτε με ποιο απλο τροπο να εχετε πιο υγειη πουλια .και μενα ΝΙΚΟ το πρωτο μου καναρινι ετων 13 (πτου πτου πτου ) μεχρι περυσι (φετος δεν πηρα να μαθω .περυσι τα ειχα δει και απο κοντα ) εκανε και μικρα  .εδω και λιγα χρονια το εχω δωσει σε γειτονικο σπιτι .τρεφοτανε παντα με τον δικο μου τροπο και μια χρονια μονο με ετοιμη αυγοτροφη (3 μηνες συγκεκριμενα ) .δεν μπορω να μιλησω για αλλους αλλα εγω δεν ειμαι εδω για να παριστανω τον επιστημονα και να μετατρεψω την εκτροφη σε επιστημη αλλα να σας ανοιξω τα ματια σε ολα αυτα τα δεδομενα που οι εμποροι σαν πασαρουν τοσα χρονια πχ σαν το rape seed και σεις συνεχιζετε και δινετε γιατι *καποια* πουλια οπως ειπε και ο Νικος ο ΔΗΜ.  συνεχιζουν και ζουν .δεν θελω να δωσω αλλες σελιδες με το περιφημο σκανδαλο με τα αυγα που παρεπεμψα πιο πανω αλλα η ελαιοκραμβη (rape seed ) ηταν και αυτη μερος του προβληματος ... αυτο που υπονοησα δηλαδη .επιστημονας ειμαι .σε αυτο που σπουδασα .στα ηλεκτρονικα .σε αυτα βεβαια δεν με ακουνε οι μαθητες μου αλλα στα πουλια με ακουνε και ας μην ειμαι τιποτα .γιατι καποιοι απο αυτους τα αγαπουν και τους εχω πεισει οτι αυτα που τους λεω ισχυουν .δεν ειναι επιστημη να ανοιξεις ενα λινκ και να διαβασεις οτι ναι μεν δεν γινεται καθε μερα αλλα δεν ειναι ολα ροδινα στην αγορα τροφιμων .μιλω και για τα ανθρωπινα .σκεφτειτε για τα πουλια .δεν ειναι επιστημη να ανοιξεις την οποιαδηποτε σελιδα αναφερεται στο σπορο ελαιοκραμβη (rape seed ) που σιγουρα θα γραφει οτι το μεταλλαξανε για να μην ειναι τοξικο (στον καναδα .γιατι στην ευρωπη οι ποικιλιες πανε για βιοντηζελ με 30 λεπτα το κιλο και οχι 3 που σας το πασαρουν ) .ευχομαι και στο μελλον τα πουλια να φθανουν εστω και γερασμενα τα 15 χρονια ....

----------


## adreas

> Παν μέτρον άριστον παιδιά ..
> Όσοι  ασχοληθείτε με το άθλημα σε βάθος ..θα διαπιστώσετε ότι πολλά από αυτά που λένε ότι κάνουν πολλοί ''γνωστοί'' εκτροφείς ,είναι απλώς φούμαρα ..
> Μην παραμυθιάζεστε οι νεότεροι ,ακολουθήστε ένα δικό σας πρόγραμμα και μια δική σας τακτική (βασισμένη και σε όλα αυτά που διαβάζετε) ,χωρίς πολλά πολλά (γιατί πιστέψτε με ΔΕΝ τα χρειάζονται ) και προπαντός μην ''ψαρώνετε'' νομίζοντας ότι οι άλλοι είναι φωστήρες και σεις ανίδαιοι .
> Τα πράγματα -επαναλαμβάνω - είναι απλά .Καλή διατροφή ,υγιεινή ,καθαριότητα και τα πουλάκια σας θα τα χαιρόσαστε για πολλά χρόνια ..
> *Η μητέρα μου έχει ένα καναρινάκι για 17 χρόνια ..δεν μπορεί να πατήσει πια στην πατήθρα(έχουν στραβώσει τα πόδια του ) ,ούτε και να κελαηδήσει μπορεί ,όμως είναι συντροφιά της ...μεγαλωμένο με ''κελαηδίνη'' ,φρυγανιά ,μηλαράκι και αυγοτροφή από αυτή που βγάζει καντήλες ο jk ..
> Δεν προτείνω κάτι παρόμοιο ,απλά θέλω να τονίσω (και να υπογραμμίσω) ότι ΠΑΝΤΑ η υπερβολή φέρνει αντίθετα από τα προσδοκώμενα αποτελέσματα 1
> Όπως προειπώθηκε είναι αγάπη ,είναι συντροφιά ...αλλά είναι χόμπυ .Μην προσδίδουμε στο οποιοδήποτε χόμπυ μας διαστάσεις υποχονδριασμού και εξάρτησης .


Δυστυχώς  Νίκο  βομβαρδιζόμαστε  διαδικτυακά και  κάνουμε  κάνουμε τα  πουλάκια  πειραματόζωα με  λίγα  λόγια!!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ συνγωμη για το προηγουμενο κομμενο ποστ αλλα εγινε λογω γνωστου bug .οταν κολλανε στημεια στιξης παρενθεσεις κλπ ... το εφτιαξα ειναι οκ τωρα .

σε οσα ανεφερες συμφωνω σε ολα εκτος απο το τσιγαρο στον παππου .δεν μιλαω σε θεμα σωματικης υγειας (πνευμονια κλπ ) αλλα ψυχικης .δεν αποδεχομαι οτιδηποτε που γινεται συστηματικα και κανει τον ανθρωπο να αποφευγει τις δυσκολιες της καθημερινοτητας .καθε εξαρτηση εκτος απο αυτην για την ΑΕΚ ειναι απαραδεκτη !για την ΑΕΚ κανει κακο στην υγεια αλλα δεν ειναι απαραδεκτη !

και για να σοβαρευτω .η εκτροφη πουλιων υπηρχε ,υπαρχει και θα υπαρχει με ή χωρις εμπορους ,με ή χωρις φαντασμενους επιστημονες ,με ή χωρις πουλοπιαστες ! 

δεν ξερω που βρισκομαι αναμεσα σε αυτους .αυτο που ξερω ειναι οτι καθε καλο γινεται καλυτερο .χωρις γνωση και προσπαθεια να την βρουμε δεν προκειται ποτε να μαθαινε κανενας οτι αν ταιζεις εντομα και ειδικα mealworms τα πουλια ( οι περισσοτεροι το κανουν στα ιθαγενη εκτροφη ) πιθανοτατα θα δημιουργησεις προβλημα στο ασβεστιο που προσλαμβανουν τα πουλια .αν δεν το ειδες ,το εχω βαλει σε κανα δυο μεριες για να το δουνε σιγουρα ολοι .ισως τωρα με αυτο να διευκρινιζονται περιεργες δυστοκιες ,μαλακα αυγα ή αυγα που παρατιουνται παροτι γινανε (και το θηλυκο λιγο πιο περα χιλιοταλαιπωρημενο χωρις ομως εμφανη αρρωστια ) .ισως τωρα να εξηγιουνται μικρα που ξαφνικα η αναπτυξη τους αρχιζε να μειωνεται ακομα και εντος φωλιας .ισως και ολα αυτα να ειναι ασχετα .αλλα ειναι μια παραπανω πληροφορια που πρεπει να ψαξει καποιος να την βρει .δεν μπορουν ολοι να το κανουν .ας μην νοιωθουν ομως απεναντι τους οσους για κανενα κερδος ξοδευουν χρονο απο την καθημερινοτητα τους για να ζησουν τα πουλια καλυτερα .αλλα και απεναντι να τους νοιωθουν ας ψαξουν οσα τους λενε και ισως δουν οτι δεν ειναι κακο να τα δινουν σημασια λιγο και αυτα .τιποτα δεν ειναι στατικο ... 


ακομα και ο κραυσιδωνας καποια στιγμη θα γεμισει μπαζα

----------


## PAIANAS

1. Φίλε μου Δημήτρη αφού έφτιαξες την προηγούμενη δημοσίευση ,διέγραψε την τελευταία ..λένε τα ίδια πράγματα 

2. Άλλαξε ομάδα αν θέλεις να δεις προκοπή ...

3.Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είσαι ανιδιοτελής και ακούραστος δάσκαλος για πολλούς αλλά και για μένα  .. Αλλά αυτά που για σένα είναι απλά ,για κάποιον αμύητο φαίνονται βουνό ..Κατά τη γνώμη μου χρειάζεται απλούστευση και συντόμευση . Με τα πουλάκια ασχολούμαστε ,ενημερωμένοι οφείλουμε να είμαστε αλλά δεν θα δώσουμε εξετάσεις και για πτυχίο .

----------


## jk21

δεν θελω να δω προκοπη ! 


δεν θελω να ειμαι δασκαλος αλλα συμμετεχων αναμεσα στα μελη .ακομα και στη διαχειριση καποτε μπηκα για βοηθησω οταν χρειασθηκε .δεν ηταν στις προθεσεις μου .για να μιλησεις επιστημονικα για τα πουλια πρεπει να εισαι επιστημονας σε αυτα .δεν ειμαι .παραθετω παντα και την  κεντρικη ιδεα (δικια μου ) και τις αποδειξεις που εκεινες μπορει να ειναι επιστημονικες αλλα δεν ειναι δικες μου .οφειλω να τις βαζω να υπαρχουν για να στηριζουν οσα λεω .ειναι εδω για οποιον τις κατανοει και για οποιον θα τις κατανοησει μετα απο 10 χρονια αλλα και για αυτον που δεν θα τις κατανοησει ποτε .αν εσυ ξερεις χωρις παραπομπες σε αρθρα σοβαρων επιστημονων πως αλλιως θα πεισω τον εκτροφεα καρδερινας οτι η αλοη ειναι αν οχι καλυτερη εστω εξισου καλη με το esb3 να μου το πεις .ακομα και ετσι και παλι ειναι δυσκολο να τον πεισεις .αν παλι θελεις να πεισθει με την χρηση της στην πραξη απο εκτροφεις ,αυτο για να γινει πρεπει καποιοι να το κανουν .δεν αρκει ενας ! μακαρι χωρις αποδειξεις οι γυρω απο μενα να το ακολουθησουν... εσυ; επισης χωρις επιστημονικες παραπομπες πως θα πεισω τον καθε εκτροφεα καναρινιων φωνης  ,οτι ο σπορος που απαιτουσε να εχουν τα μιγματα του (το rape seed ) ειναι σκαρτος; ετσι τον ειχανε μαθει γιατι λεει εχει ειδικο λαδι που κανει καλο κελαηδησμα ... παλι αυτο με τις μαντολες θα ξεφουρνισω μου φαινεται που λεει ο γεωργιου ... ακομα και με τα λινκ γραμμενο με ειχανε ολοι μεχρι που ακουσανε ισπανο κριτη να τους τα λεει για την ανθυγιεινοτητα του και το πως αν εχει κατι να προσφερει στο τραγουδι ειναι οτι καθε λιπαρος σπορος  και οχι μονο αυτος .

χωρις ψαξιμο Νικο ακομα θα ψαχναμε που οφειλονται προβληματα σαν αυτα 

 

αλλα αν ψαξεις ,μολις προσφατα εβαλα και λινκ που λεει πως οι γλυκοζιτες του rape seed κανουν ζημια στο θυρεοειδη .... ο εκτροφεας εδινε μιγμα για καναρινια φωνης που υπηρχε στο διαδικτυο με 40 % κεχρι και φανταζεσαι τι αλλο σε μεγαλη δοση  ..... 

εξετασεις καποιος δινει αν του το ζητησει καποιος αλλος ... σε οσα τουλαχιστον αναφερω εγω ,δεν ζητησα τιποτα και απο κανεναν !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> . Αλλά αυτά που για σένα είναι απλά ,για κάποιον αμύητο φαίνονται βουνό ..Κατά τη γνώμη μου χρειάζεται απλούστευση και συντόμευση .


Νικόλα παράδειγμα , γιατί προσωπικά έχω μια δυσκολία σε απλές λύσεις, πολύπλοκων προβλημάτων:

Σε ένα πετ κάποιος αμύητος καναρινοφιλος η καρδερινοφιλος ρωτά.. (τι είναι αυτά τα σκουλήκια ; για δόλωμα :winky: 
Πιο πιθανή  απάντηση και σωστά : όχι είναι για κανάρια - καρδερίνες και εντομοφάγα,για να παίρνουν πρωτεΐνη ζωική (έχοντας το μυαλό στην πώληση,και όχι αδικαιολόγητα),
Πελάτης(βάλε μου μισό κιλό (αφού ενδεχομένως έχει ακούσει και μερικές συμβουλές *απλές,* και όχι εις βάρος της πώλησης,τις οποίες έχει ξεχάσει ταυτόχρονα) στην τρέλα του να ταΐσει κάτι καλό.

Σίγουρα δεν εννοείς αυτήν την απλούστευση εσύ, αλλά αυτή η απλούστευση έχει καθιερώσει πολλά πολύπλοκα  προβλήματα στις εκτροφές και σε χομπιστες που νομίζουν ότι είναι μυημένοι και γνώστες.
Πόσο απλά να απάντηση κάποιος στον αμύητο καναρινοφιλο, ο οποίος αφού έχει ταΐσει χωρίς μέτρο σκουλήκια, επανέρχεται ρωτώντας για αυγό που μένει στην αμάρα ,και πόσο πιο κουραστικός θα γίνονταν αν του έλεγε όλα αυτά που λέει ο Δημήτρης (και λίγα είναι), προσθέτοντας στην ανάλυσή του, οι το φώσφορο βλάπτει το ασβέστιο, αλλά παράλληλα είναι απαραίτητο για την αφομοίωση της πρωτεΐνης,και πόσο σημαντική είναι η ισορροπία αυτή για τα πουλιά κατά την αναπαραγωγή και την πτεροροια. 

Βέβαια υπάρχει και η άλλη επιλογή, να μην γράψει η να μην απαντήσει τίποτα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη δεν φταίει ο εκτροφεας που έδινε πολύ ρουψεν,
φταίει ότι δεν ήξερε ότι αυτό που έβλεπε δεν ήταν αυτό που νόμιζε,
το χονδρό μαύρο γλυκό ρουψεν έρχονταν αν δεν κάνω λάθος από την Σενεγάλη, ήταν ακριβό και έμπαινε στα σωστά μίγματα που πληρώνονταν ανάλογα,
το άλλο ήταν για μη απαιτητικούς πελάτες,
και όλα αυτά πριν την γενετική του( βελτίωση.).

----------


## PAIANAS

Nικόλα πάντως είναι αδόκιμο το παράδειγμα . τα σκουλήκια δύσκολα τρώγονται (εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου) ακόμα και από τα ιθαγενή ..άσε που η τιμή τους είναι σχεδόν απαγορευτική ...35 ευρώ το κιλό !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Nικόλα πάντως είναι αδόκιμο το παράδειγμα . τα σκουλήκια δύσκολα τρώγονται (εκτός αναπαραγωγικής περιόδου) ακόμα και από τα ιθαγενή ..άσε που η τιμή τους είναι σχεδόν απαγορευτική ...35 ευρώ το κιλό !


*Πόσο απλά να απάντηση κάποιος στον αμύητο καναρινοφιλο, ο οποίος αφού έχει ταΐσει χωρίς μέτρο σκουλήκια, επανέρχεται ρωτώντας για αυγό που μένει στην αμάρα ,*

Κατά την αναπαραγωγή αναφαίρετε το παράδειγμα,
αν όμως εννοείς ότι ο χρόνος είναι λίγος, (αν παράλληλα ταΐζονται τα πουλιά με σκουλήκια)για να παρουσιαστεί έλλειψη ασβεστίου,(ειδικά σε όσα παίρνουν ασβέστιο σε σταγόνες) :Fighting0030:  θα σε περιλάβει ο Δημήτρης .

----------


## jk21

Νικολαδες η ανατροπη στην ισορροπια ασβεστιου φωσφορου ερχεται πανευκολα τοσο στα θηλυκα ,οταν εχουν τεραστιες αναγκες εκεινες τις ημερες οσο και στα μικρα που και τα δυο μεταλλικα στοιχεια ειναι βασικοτατα στις πρωτες ραγδαιας αναπτυξης μερες ... εγω προσωπικα οταν πρωτοαντιληφθηκα αυτο το προβλημα διαβαζοντας στις διακοπες την ηλεκτρονικη εγκυκλοπαιδεια που σας ελεγα (Νικολακη καποιος που κακολογουσε την θηλυκια σου τιμπραντινα μου την ειχε στειλει καποτε ,προφανως εκτιμωντας οτι αυτο θα φανει στην πορεια χρησιμο ) επαθα σοκ .το ιδιο που ενοιωσα οτι ψαχναμε να βρουμε ποια κοκκινη χρωστικη βαφει την μασκα της καρδερινας και τελικα ηταν κατακιτρινη ... 

Νικο (δημ.) η περιπτωση με το ρουπσεν που σου λεω δεν ειναι παλια αλλα γυρω στο 2009 . οσο για το ποιο ηταν γλυκο ή οχι εγω ηξερα οτι ειναι το κοκκινο δηλαδη οχι το brassica napus αλλα το brassica campestris ,αυτο που η γερμανη ονομαζουν rubsen και οχι rupsen ( εμεις λεμε ρουπσεν και τα δυο απλα το πρωτο μαυρο και το δευτερο κοκκινο ) .βεβαια η γλυκα του  ,οπως με οσο πιο απλο τροπο μπορουσα , απεδειξα εδω 

*Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια*δεν επηρεαζει και τοσο την συσταση και αυτης της ποικιλιας σε ερουκικο οξυ και γλυκοζιτες ,οπως αλλοι που τα λενε απλα για να τα καταλαβαινουν (χαφτουνε ) οι απλοι εκτροφεις διαδιδανε (οτι δεν ειχε σχεση το ενα με το αλλο ... ) .μια χαρα μπολικα τα εχει και αυτο ! 

τα πραγματα ποια ειναι ξεκαθαρα .ολες οι ποικιλιες εχουν ερουκικο (ισως αυτην που ελεγες καπως χαμηλοτερο ) εκτος απο αυτες που ερχονται απο αμερικη και κυριως καναδα ,οπου κυκλοφορει η μεταλλαγμενη ποικιλια ελαιοκραμβης canola seed η οποια ειναι rape seed με χαμηλο ερουκικο (απο 40-50 % το πηγανε στο 2 % σχεδον ) .αυτη ομως ειναι ξεκαθαρα και απλα οσο και αν μας αρεσει ή οχι ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΓΜΕΝΗ ! 

θα μου πει καποιος και γιατι ολα τα πουλια δεν πεθενανε νωρις απο το χαλασμενο συκωτι και τον πειραγμενο θυρεοειδη που δημιουργουσε ο σπορος αυτος; γιατι απλα το ποσο ενοχλει κατι ,καποιον οργανισμο εξαρταται και απο το dna του .πολλοι καπνιζουν ,ολοι μαυριζουν τα πνευμονια και χανουν την αναπνευστικη αντοχη με τα χρονια (ποιος καθεται να παρατηρησει ομως την αλλαγη και να την επιρριψει στο τσιγαρο ) αλλα ενα ποσοστο απο αυτους αν δεν τους προλαβει κανενα καρδιακο απο το βουλωμα των φλεβων ,πεθαινει απο καρκινο των πνευμονων .... καπως ετσι και στα πουλια ! υπαρχει βεβαια και ενα σημαντικο ποσοστο απο αυτα που ειναι εξυπνα και τον πετουν απο την ταιστρα ... δεν το τρωνε ! ... ή οχι;

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Κατανοείς ότι για κάποιες λέξεις που εσύ λες τεκμηριωμένα εγώ πρέπει να φυλάω το στόμα μου,
και η ερώτηση είναι Δημήτρη ποια ποικιλία σήμερα χρησιμοποιείται στα μίγματα;  και ποιος μπορεί να την διακρίνει;

----------


## jk21

εμενα προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει .δεν εχω διλλημα μεταλλαγμενο με χαμηλο ερουκικο ή μη μεταλλαγμενο με ερουκικο .εγω απλα δεν δινω και δεν θα ηταν προβλημα μας να την διακρινουμε εμεις αλλα των εταιριων να το πιστοποιουν αν βλεπανε τα μιγματα που το περιεχουν να μειωνονται οι πωλησεις τους .ακομα και αν υπαρχει ποικιλια που δεν ειναι μεταλλαγμενη αλλα εχει χαμηλο ερουκικο .δεν την ξερω οσο και αν την εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν μπορω να την αποκλεισω .ο καθενας που δεν θελει μαλιστα τις πολλες θεωριες ,εχει καποια δεδομενα μπροστα του ,ας ψαξει για τα υπολοιπα .Μακαρι να υπαρχει τετοιο rubsen γιατι σαν ποιοτητα πρωτεινης εχει πολυ καλη σε σχεση με αλλους σπορους (οχι μονο ποσοτητα και για αυτο το δινανε καποτε πολυ στις κοτες πριν το γυρισουνε στη σογια ) αλλα και ω3 λιπαρα οξεα .λιγοτερα ο μη μεταλλαγμενος σπορος ,πολυ περισσοτερα ο μεταλλαγμενος .Αν αυτο που εχουν τα μιγματα ειναι καθαρο απο ερουκικο ας ενδιαφερθουν οι εταιριες να το διευκρινιζουν στις συσκευασιες (με ευθυνη βεβαια μετα να ελεγχονται για το οτι γραφουνε .. ) .αν δεν ειναι μεταλλαγμενο ,δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενες γιατι δεν ειναι σε ανθρωπινο τροφιμο (ειδες ΝΙΚΟ τα ξερω και γω λιγακι καλα ε; ) αλλα αν νομιζουν οτι αυτο μπορει να επηρεασει τις πωλησεις τους (αν και σιγα μην νοιαζει πολλους τι τρωνε τα πουλια τους ...  εδω δινου*με* κρυφομεταλλαγμενα στα παιδια μας ) καλα ηταν να το κανουν .....

μια διευκρινιση σε πιο πανω δημοσιευση μου .... οταν εγραφα αυτο << πως αλλιως θα πεισω τον εκτροφεα καρδερινας οτι η αλοη ειναι αν οχι καλυτερη εστω εξισου καλη με το esb3 να μου το πεις >> εννοουσα ως προς την αντικοκκιδιακη δραση της .γιατι αν συγκριθουνε στις παρενεργειες τους (sakis.x αφιερωμενο αν διαβαζεις σε σενα ) τα κοκκιδιοστατικα φαρμακα δεν ειναι και τα πιο αθωα .... *Ενάντια στην άσκοπη χρήση κοκκιδιοστατικών χωρίς οδηγία κτηνιάτρου....*

----------


## PAIANAS

Ρε συ Δημήτρη ..αν κάτσεις να αναλύσεις τι τρώμε εμείς και τα παιδιά μας θα κάνεις χαρακίρι ..τι μου τσαμπουνάς για το ρούπσεν και την ελαιοκράμβη ...αυτό είναι τώρα το πρόβλημα μας ?...η μήπως όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε τα ίδια μείγματα για πολύ χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς να τα αλλάζουμε η να τα τροποποιούμε ?
Έχεις ποτέ διαβάσει τι Ε συντηρητικό έχουν αυτά τα ''καλούδια '' που δίνεις στην κόρη σου ? Πόσοι ξέρουν να διαβάζουν τους κωδικούς τους ,να τα ξεχωρίζουν και να τα αποφεύγουν ?
Τι μάρκα ψωμί για τόστ χρησιμοποιείς ?..ποιά αλλαντικά βάζεις μέσα ?..τι φρούτα τρως ?..ποιά σημεία του κρέατος καταναλώνεις και τι προέλευσης είναι ?..τα κοτόπουλα που τρως ξέρεις σε πόσες μέρες μεγάλωσαν ,πότε σφάχτηκαν και τι είχαν πάρει πριν σφαχθούν ?..ρε παιδιά να είμαστε λογικοί .
Βγάζουμε το καπέλλο σε όποιον είναι μαμούνι και τα ψάχνει (όπως ο jk) ,αλλά μην ψειρίζουμε τη μαϊμού γιατί δεν θα καταλήξουμε κάπου ..Το έχω ξαναπεί πολλάκις ...Η εκτροφή οφελείται από την εξάπλωση και τη διάδοση του διαδίκτυου ,αλλά το ίντερνετ δεν κάνει εκτροφή .  
Μην εκπλαγείτε αν τελικά το αποτέλεσμα που θα προκαλέσει όλη αυτή η ακατάσχετη παράθεση κινδυνολογίας μέσω σχετικών και συχνά αντικρουόμενων συνδέσμων ,θα είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν θα διαβάζουν γιατί θα τρομοκρατηθούν από την πολυπλοκότητα του χόμπυ που επέλεξαν,κάποιοι θα γίνουν σχολαστικοί μέχρι παρεξηγήσεως και θα συνεχίζουν να ψάχνουν ψύλλους στ'άχυρα ,κάποιοι θα πέσουν θύματα επιτήδειων που θα τους δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι είναι ''ψαγμένοι'' και κάποιοι άλλοι θα προσπερνάνε και θα παραβλέπουν σημαντικές επισημάνσεις αρνούμενοι να παρακολουθήσουν τη συλλογιστική μηδενισμού των πάντων ..

----------


## jk21

Ρε ΝΙΚΟΛΑ δεν μου λες ... τελικα τι θες να συζηταμε σε ενα φορουμ για πτηνα συντροφιας ; αν οχι να ψαχνουμε το καλυτερο για τη διατροφη τους ; αν δινουμε τυχαια μιγματα ,τυχαια χορταρακια ,τυχαια ολα ,μια χαρα ειμαστε . αντε να βγαζουμε και καμμια φωτογραφια της παρουσιασης των πουλιων μας και ολα οκ 

αν δεν ψαχνουμε για το ποιο φαρμακο ειναι το καλυτερο σαν ουσια και το λιγοτερο ακινδυνο για τα πουλια μας και πως να ξεχωριζουμε τα συμπτωματα των πουλιων μας ,πως θα προσπαθουμε να τα γιατρεψουμε ,ελλειψει πτηνιατρων ή διαθεση ή δυνατοτητας των μελων για να τα πανε; πολλοι πρωτομπαινουν σε φορουμ γιατι αρρωστησε ενα πουλακι που ειχανε .εχω 3 επιλογες :

να δωσω ευχες για περαστικα και να τους πω να το πανε στο γιατρο 

να κανω τα ιδια και αν δεν εχουν σκοπο να το κανουν να παριστανω το γιατρο χωρις να το ψαχνω και πολυ ειτε με πμ (προσφιλης μεθοδος εγκυρων εκτροφεων για χρονια .. ) ειτε οn line με φαρμακα που ακουσα καπου οτι κανουν δουλεια 

να κανω τα ιδια με την πρωτη περιπτωση ,αλλα αν δεν εχει σκοπο το μελος να απευθυνθει σε γιατρο , να ειμαι ετοιμος να βοηθησω με τον μεγιστο δυνατο εγκυρο τροπο . οσο μπορει να γινει αυτο απο μη επιστημονα και κυριως απο αποσταση . Αλλα και με οσα γραφω δημοσια να κανω παράλληλα , αλλα δυο τρια μελη (γιατι οχι και 10 ) να κανουν αυτο που κανω εγω τωρα , οταν αυριο παραχωρησω την θεση μου σε αυτα και αποτραβηχτω . δεν εννοω του διαχειριστη , αλλα αυτο που τα απλα μελη λενε <<εμπειρου >> γιατι δεν νοιωθουν οτι καθε φορα που αρρωσταινει ενα πουλι μου , νοιωθω και γω απειρος . δεν ξερεις , ποσο συχνα διακρινω οτι η συμμετοχη μου σε μια συζητηση περιοριζει αλλα μελη να συμμετεχουν σε αυτη ,  γιατι εχουν ισως αλλη γνωμη απο μενα και φοβουνται να εκφραστουν .δεν ειναι ετσι .δεν ειμαι εδω για να παριστανω αυτο που καποτε κατηγορουσα .δεν τα ξερω ολα .εχω γνωμη και προσπαθω να διαβαζω για να εχω σε οσα μπορω ,αλλα δεν ειναι η τελεια ! ομως οσο θα βρισκομαι ενεργος εδω μεσα και οσο θα βρισκεται ενεργο καθε μελος ,αν δεν θελει να εχουμε ενα φορουμ φρου φρου και αρωματα ,πρεπει να κοιταμε να ψαχνουμε το καλυτερο .στο βαθμο που μπορει ο καθενας .δεν υπαρχουν εξετασεις πουθενα .δεν υπαρχει κοινος πηχυς ! το περισσοτερο απο τον καθενα ,για το καλυτερο για τα πουλια του .

οποιος μπορει το κανει .οποιος δεν μπορει δεν κατακριθηκε απο κανεναν !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Συμμετέχοντας στο club εδώ και 8 μήνες (όσο καιρό δηλαδή είμαι και στο χόμπι) θα πω ότι νιώθω μια ασφάλεια για τα πουλιά μου με όσα διαβάζω εδώ από τους περισσότερους !!! Δεν ξέρω τι και πως...ίσως επειδή είμαι νέος στο χόμπι μας.....ίσως γιατί δεν έχω συμμετοχή "τόσο ενεργή" σε άλλα forum..ίσως να μην έχω πέσει ακόμα στο μεγάλο πρόβλημα...ίσως...ίσως !! 
Μέσα από της εμπειρίες & τα γραφόμενα των παλαιότερων, προσπαθώ να "αρπάξω" ότι κρίνω εγώ...ότι θα κάνουν καλό στα πουλιά μου !! 
Σε 1 περίπτωση (δεν θυμάμαι δεύτερη) που χρειάστηκα επειγόντως βοήθεια για ένα θηλυκό Καναρίνι μου, την βρήκα από τον Δημήτρη (jk) με λύση bactrimel & nystamycin !! 
Το μόνο που δεν θα ήθελα λοιπόν είναι να έπαιρνα για απάντηση την λύση (1) που λέει παραπάνω ο Δημήτρης (*να δωσω ευχες για περαστικα και να τους πω να το πανε στο γιατρο) *Όλοκληρο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης και Πτηνίατρο ΔΕΝ ΈΧΕΙ !!! Κτηνίατρους ?? Οσους θέλεις !! Αλλά για να εμπιστευτείς κτηνίατρο....πρέπει να ξέρεις εν πρώτης ότι έχει και ο ίδιος το "μικρόβιο" τον πτηνών συντροφιάς για να νιώσεις ότι ο μικρός φίλος σου είναι σε καλά χέρια !!! 

Θα συνεχίζω λοιπόν να διαβάζω αντλώντας όσα παραπάνω μπορώ, που σίγουρα... μα σίγουρα κάποια στιγμή θα τα χρειαστώ....κάποια στιγμή θα πέσω μπροστά σε κάποιο πρόβλημα !!* 
*
Κανείς...μα κανείς δεν τα γνωρίζει όλα !! Μέσα από συζητήσεις μαθαίνουμε όλοι μας !! *

----------


## PAIANAS

Δημήτρη ,προφανώς δεν έγινα κατανοητός..
Δεν είπα ποτέ να απέχει κάποιος σαν εσένα η να δώσει ευχές και περαστικά ..
Το νόημα της κουβέντας  ήταν να γίνουμε πιο περιεκτικοί και ουσιαστικοί χωρίς να κουράζουμε και να αναλωνόμαστε στο τι αλληλεπίδραση έχει η τάδε ουσία ,του δείνα ιχνοστοιχείου ,της Χ περίπτωσης που εν τέλει μπορεί να μην συμβεί ποτέ στην εκτροφή μας .Καλό είναι να τα γνωρίζουμε ,αλλά θεωρώ ότι πολλές φορές κοιτάζουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος .
 Παράδειγμα :Μου έχει συμβεί στα χρόνια που ξέρω το Δημήτρη ,κάποιοι (και αξιόλογοι ) εκτροφείς να αρνούνται να συμμετάσχουν σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία συνεχούς ανταλλαγής και παράθεσης λίνκς και εν τέλει να παραιτούνται της συνέχισης μιας εποικοδομητικής συζήτησης ...Στο τέλος δεν βγαίνει άκρη και ''χανόμαστε στη μετάφραση'' .
Όπως επίσης, μου έχει τύχει κάποιος να ζητάει εσπευσμένα βοήθεια και αφού λύσει το πρόβλημα του να χάνεται για να ξαναεμφανιστεί όταν ξανααντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα ..κι αυτό δεν έχει σαν μόνη εξήγηση τη γαϊδουριά και την αχαριστία που πιθανώς να τον διακρίνει ,αλλά και την μη δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης τόσων πληροφοριών ,τόσων δύσκολων ιατρικών ονομασιών και συχνά αντικρουόμενων απόψεων και πρακτικών (μιας και δεν είμαστε γιατροί ,ούτε και πρόκειται να γίνουμε )  .
Το έχω πει κατ'επανάληψη και όποιος θέλει το ασπάζεσαι (αλλιώς το αγνοεί ) ..για να γίνει η γνώση ευκολότερα κτήμα πολλών ,θα πρέπει να δίνεται απλά και κατανοητά ...νιανιά ! 
..τα συγγράματα και οι διαλέξεις ενδιαφέρουν λίγους ..Ξανά παράδειγμα :καλός και σωστός στο λόγο του ο Βενιζέλος ..και με επιχειρήματα . Πόσοι από μας μπορούν να τον παρακολουθήσουν για ώρα χωρίς να τους κουράσει και ν'αλλάξουν κανάλι ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δημήτρη ,προφανώς δεν έγινα κατανοητός..
> Δεν είπα ποτέ να απέχει κάποιος σαν εσένα η να δώσει ευχές και περαστικά ..
> Το νόημα της κουβέντας  ήταν να γίνουμε πιο περιεκτικοί και ουσιαστικοί χωρίς να κουράζουμε και να αναλωνόμαστε στο τι αλληλεπίδραση έχει η τάδε ουσία ,του δείνα ιχνοστοιχείου ,της Χ περίπτωσης που εν τέλει μπορεί να μην συμβεί ποτέ στην εκτροφή μας .Καλό είναι να τα γνωρίζουμε ,αλλά θεωρώ ότι πολλές φορές κοιτάζουμε το δέντρο και χάνουμε το δάσος .
> *Παράδειγμα :Μου έχει συμβεί στα χρόνια που ξέρω το Δημήτρη ,κάποιοι (και αξιόλογοι ) εκτροφείς να αρνούνται να συμμετάσχουν σ'αυτή τη διαδικασία συνεχούς ανταλλαγής και παράθεσης λίνκς και εν τέλει να παραιτούνται της συνέχισης μιας εποικοδομητικής συζήτησης ...Στο τέλος δεν βγαίνει άκρη και ''χανόμαστε στη μετάφραση'' .*
> Όπως επίσης, μου έχει τύχει κάποιος να ζητάει εσπευσμένα βοήθεια και αφού λύσει το πρόβλημα του να χάνεται για να ξαναεμφανιστεί όταν ξανααντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα ..κι αυτό δεν έχει σαν μόνη εξήγηση τη γαϊδουριά και την αχαριστία που πιθανώς να τον διακρίνει ,αλλά και την μη δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης τόσων πληροφοριών ,τόσων δύσκολων ιατρικών ονομασιών και συχνά αντικρουόμενων απόψεων και πρακτικών (μιας και δεν είμαστε γιατροί ,ούτε και πρόκειται να γίνουμε )  .
> Το έχω πει κατ'επανάληψη και όποιος θέλει το ασπάζεσαι (αλλιώς το αγνοεί ) .*.για να γίνει η γνώση ευκολότερα κτήμα πολλών ,θα πρέπει να δίνεται απλά και κατανοητά ...νιανιά !* 
> ..τα συγγράματα και οι διαλέξεις ενδιαφέρουν λίγους ..Ξανά παράδειγμα :καλός και σωστός στο λόγο του ο Βενιζέλος ..και με επιχειρήματα . Πόσοι από μας μπορούν να τον παρακολουθήσουν για ώρα χωρίς να τους κουράσει και ν'αλλάξουν κανάλι ?




Πολύ σωστά Νίκο έτσι όπως το βάζεις.

Προσωπικά αποδέχομαι τον Δημήτρη τον εμπιστεύομαι,σε ότι μου προτείνει, χωρίς να χρειάζομαι λινκ, αποδείξεις, τεκμηριώσεις,
ξέρω ότι το κάνουν και οι περισσότεροι, εύχομαι να το κάνουν όλοι
και πιστέψτε με ποτέ δεν είχαμε τίποτα καλύτερο και δωρεάν.

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ θα μπορουσες να μην γινεις κατανοητος σε κατι που λεμε πρωτη φορα και οχι πολλοστη εντος φορουμ και δεν ξερω εγω ποσες φορες εκτος φορουμ .υπαρχουν πραγματα που χρηζουν αμεσης βοηθειας με συγκεκριμενα κατανοητα λογια (και βρε μου που αυτο δεν εγινε οταν χρειαστηκε ακομα και αν σαν συμπληρωμα αφου δοθηκαν σταρατες οι οδηγιες στην πορεια υπηρξε και ->   ) και υπαρχουν και πραγματα αλλα που ισως ειχαν σχεση με αυτες τις περιπτωσεις που χρηζουν αναλυσης ,οχι τοσο επιστημονικης οπως θελεις να λες ,αλλα πιο κατατοπιστικης ,ωστε ο αλλος να μαθαινει ποιοι λογοι οδηγουν σε ενα προβλημα και να προσπαθει να το αποφυγει .τα φορουμ δεν ειναι ή δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι chat .ειναι φορουμ αναπτυξης συζητησεων .αν θες ενα συγχρονο ηλεκτρονικο σχολειο ,που ερχεται να καλυψει αυτο που τα κρατη στερουν με τα εκπαιδευτικα συστηματα απο καθηγητες (οσουν θελουν ) και μαθητες (οσουν θελουν και δεν κοιμουνται ) να αναπτυξουν .το φορουμ χωρις ή με τον jk θα υπαρχει και στο μελλον και με τα γραφομενα ολων και οχι μονο του jk ,αλλα και πολλων αλλων jk θα ξεπηδησουν στο μελλον (εννοω ατομα που τους αρεσει να διαβαζουν λιγο παραπανω και πιστεψε με εχω την εμπειρια μεσα απο τις απαντησεις και τους << συνδεδεμενους χρηστες >> να τους << κοβω >> ,ήδη υπαρχουν )  θα ειναι σχολειο ορνιθοκουλτουρας για τις γεννιες που ερχονται .το φορουμ εχει απλες χαλαρες συζητησεις ,λιγο πιο συνθετες αλλα και χρησιμοτατη αρθρογραφια .οταν δεν εξηγησεις τον αλλον τι ειναι η πρωτεινη και τι το αμινοξυ ,οι χρηστες που κουραστηκαν οπως λες στην πορεια και λακισαν ,θα συνεχισουν να αρκουνται σε παλιοτερες αρθρογραφιες  οπου κατα την πτεροροια δεν χρειαζονται πρωτεινες αλλα  .....ντονγκκκκκκκκκ   αμινοξεα ....     και θα αποστειρωνουν τα φυτρα τους με διαλυμα νερου με αποστειρωτικο χημικο σε νορμαλ μεν δοση για να μπορουν να πινουν τα πουλια ,αλλα σε τεραστια δοση στα φυτρα ,γιατι αν τα πλυνεις εκει μεσα,αυτα απορροφανε απο ολο το λιτρο νερου ,την χημικη ουσια ...σε λιγα φυτρα τα πουλια θα βρισκουν το χημικο που θα βρισκανε αν πινανε ολοκληρο το λιτρο .Ναι Νικο ,αυτη ειναι η πραγματικοτητα των φορουμ χωρις παραπανω λογια ... ο ΑΛΕΞ το ειπε .τα διαβαζω ολα και οτι ΚΡΙΝΩ κρατω .οσοι λες ειτε βαριουνται απλα να μαθουν ή δεν εχουν κριση ! ειναι δικαιωμα τους και ειναι λογικο να υπαρχουν παντου τετοια μελη ,οπως και το αντιθετο .Ακομα και δω .Δοξα τω Θεω δεν ειμαστε μονοδιαστατοι και για τετοιες απαιτησεις γινονται πολλες αλλες συζητησεις απο μελη που σε εκεινα τα θεματα δεν εμβαθυνουν αλλα μιλουν απλα και χαλαρα και σε αλλα ισως και κεινοι το ψαχνουν ή αν θες ,σε ολα τα θεματα που συζητουν ,το κανουν με τροπο απλο που δεν θα κουραζει οποιον τον κουραζει το << επιστημονικο >> οπως λες 

παραδειγμα σε αυτα που λεω; ανεφερα κατι για το προβλημα ασβεστιου που ισως δημιουργουν τα mealworms και γενικα τα εντομα ,καποια σε μικροτερο και καποια σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο .πρεπει να ψαξουμε να δουμε αν αυτο μπορουμε να το βρουμε ,σε ποια ειναι μεγαλυτερο και σε ποια το μικροτερο προβλημα .επιλογες υπαρχουν 2 .να τα βρουμε ισως σε αλλες σοβαρες επιστημονικες σελιδες και απλα να τα αναφερουμε εδω λεγοντας οτι τα ταδε εχουν προβλημα περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο με την ταδε σειρα .αν αυτο μονο καταγραφει ,οσο θα υπαρχει το φορουμ ηδη σε αλλους χωρους και στους εκτροφεις θα γινουν προιον ραδιο αρβυλας με καποιους να τα μεταδιδουν οπως τους συμφερει (ειτε γιατι τα πουλανε ειτε γιατι δεν θελουν να παραδεχθουν οτι πρεπει να αλλαξουν το στυλ εκτροφης τους ) και να λενε οτι δεν ειναι αυτος ο βαθμος του προβληματος .Αν ομως σε καθε τι που λεμε υπαρχει και η αποδειξη μεσα απο εναν παραπεμπομενο επιστημονικο συνδεσμο και για βοηθεια οπου επιτρεπεται η αντιγραφη και του επιμαχου κομματιου επισης ,τοτε οι αποδειξεις θα ειναι ατρανταχτες να κλεινουν καθε στομα .τωρα αν τα πραγματα ειναι απλα ,συζητηση περαιτερω που θα μπλεξει δεν θα υπαρχει .ομως αν δεν ειναι μονοδιαστατα ,θα πρεπει να μεινουμε εκει; δεν θα το συζητησουμε; 

συμφωνω πληρως μαζι σου οτι σε καθε συζητηση πρεπει τελικα να βγαινει και νοημα .αλλα τελικα ! δεν ειναι ολες οι συζητησεις της μιας κουβεντας !

οι συζητησεις της μιας κουβεντας ειχαν οδηγησει στο παρελθον ολα τα πουλια που εχουν μαυρη τελεια στους νεοσσους να θεωρουνται οτι εχουν μυκοπλασμα (ο circovirus ηταν ακομα αγνωστος και το atoxoplasma ακομα θελουν να το εξορκιζουν καποιοι γιατι τους θυμιζει οτι εχουν και πιασμενα στο κοπαδι τους ... )  και σε οσα ταλαιπωρα καναρινακια ειχαν λιγο ερεθισμενο ματι ,να γινονται θυματα οτι τετρακυκλινης της πλακας υπαρχει γιατι υπηρχε η ραδιο αρβυλα οτι ειναι ορνιθωση (που σαν καναρινια δεν εχει ουτε το 1/10 πιθανοτητα οσο στους παπαγαλους .... που και εκει σπανια την ακουμε (εκει λεγεται ψιττακωση ) .ξερεις γιατι συνεβαινε αυτο .γιατι καποιος ειχε κανει ενα αρθρο λιτο με ενα καναρινι με ερεθισμενο ματι και ολοι οσοι βαζανε ορνιθωση στο google πηγαινανε εκει .στη θεση του υπαρχει αυτο 
*Καναρίνια με φλεγμονή στο μάτι -> πιθανές αιτίες  ισως δυσκολονοητο σε καποιους αλλα δεν γινεται αλλιως .ισως μαλιστα δεν ειναι καν πληρες !*ΤΕΡΜΑ οι μισες δουλειες ΝΙΚΟ .αν ημουν ετοιμος να το ανεχθω αυτο ,θα ημουν ηρεμος χαλαρος αναγνωστης πισω απο ενα pc ....

----------


## jk21

Γιατι ομως Νικο (ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΔΗ ) εχεις φτασει να με αποδεχεσαι οπως λες χωρις λινκ και συνδεσμους ; μηπως γιατι στην αρχη σε επεισα δινοντας αποδειξεις σε οτι λεω με τετοιους συνδεσμους; εσυ πειθεσαι; οι αλλοι; αλλα και ολοι να πειθονταν δεν ηρθα να παριστανω τον νεο γκουρου να τα λεω σαν δικια μου γνωση .η γνωση ειναι των αλλων και πρεπει ολοι να την ψαχνουμε ΣΤΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ !

----------


## PAIANAS

Καλά κάνεις ρε φιλαράκι ..Εξάλλου πότε συμφωνήσαμε για να το κάνουμε τώρα ?.. keep walking !

----------

